# Fireplace/Rock Picking



## thewoodlands (Jul 20, 2012)

http://wardpaving.com/index.htm

Decided that it was cheaper having Ward deliver some rocks from their pit in the 6 ton Ford (truck to the far left on the top)  looks like tomorrow will be spent clearing some skinny trees in the area the fireplace is going.

The fireplace looks like it will be done before the end of August. (target date)

Zap


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 20, 2012)

Thats gonna be a HUGE FIREPIT!! I thought mine was Big....


Looking forward to pics. Are you gonna "Update" this thread? Or start another for the finished product?

Gonna look awesome. I have not seen any "Bad" piece of work from you..... Excellence pours from your hands Zap.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheesus Mad Dog, you polish your rocks after every burn. zap show us the progress. Always fun building a pit, sort of an outlet for wood  or trimmings that don't cut it for the stove.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 21, 2012)

DexterDay, I'll try and remember to update this thread, my camera batteries were dead today so I'll get a pic of the work we did today, the tall skinny maple came down so the area should be ready for excavation by the middle of the week.

We will pattern it after the one my FIL built down at camp but with Scotty Overkills _keyhole idea._

_Defiant, I'll keep you updated with pics, I think my neighbor will come up to move the big stuff with her tractor. She won't take money so I'll cut her some firewood for next year. _

_zap _


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 21, 2012)

zap said:


> DexterDay, I'll try and remember to update this thread, my camera batteries were dead today so I'll get a pic of the work we did today, the tall skinny maple came down so the area should be ready for excavation by the middle of the week.
> 
> We will pattern it after the one my FIL built down at camp but with Scotty Overkills _keyhole idea._
> 
> ...



Thanks Zap.... The "Keyhole" is a nice design and I love mine.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 21, 2012)

Dex, did you put a pic up?

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 21, 2012)

I had a thread awhile ago. But here ya go.... (click to enlarge)


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 21, 2012)

Very nice Dex. I think we will go smaller than yours but with higher sides. I think we will go with a rounded (not sure how round) fireplace with the keyhole design.

How far did you dig down? I think from talking with Scotty Overkill, 12 inches deep sounds right.

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 21, 2012)

zap said:


> Very nice Dex. I think we will go smaller than yours but with higher sides. I think we will go with a rounded (not sure how round) fireplace with the keyhole design.
> 
> How far did you dig down? I think from talking with Scotty Overkill, 12 inches deep sounds right.
> 
> zap



I went about 12, then laid down 2"-3" of sand, then added the pavers. So its only around 6" deep, then add the height of the rocks and its over a foot deep again...

I should have went smaller also. But I was lookin at the painted circle I laid out and decided to go BIG or go HOME! 

Well, it was to big  Its 5' in diameter with a 24" x 24" cooking area (complete with firebrick on the sides) but subtract the brick and its about 20" x 20".. Overall Im still happy. 

Its obviously not as pretty now. Those pics are from the day I made it....


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 21, 2012)

Like my FIL would say, lots of good memories in front of that fireplace. The best chicken I ever had my FIL cooked over his fireplace at camp, he had it down pat, when it was time for the chicken he had nothing but re hot coals from some nice beech.

It was his domain, the fireplace and a five foot radius was all his, mess with his fire and you were on the chit list, great man.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 21, 2012)

This was the work done today in the area of the soon to be fireplace, we had one tall thin Cherry and about four small maples that were cleared. Tomorrow will be spent splitting then cleaning the area up.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thats gonna be a HUGE FIREPIT!! I thought mine was Big....
> 
> 
> Looking forward to pics. Are you gonna "Update" this thread? Or start another for the finished product?
> ...


 
Progress Report, I called my neighbor down the street (Nola) she said she would be glad to bring her Kubota up and take care of moving the rocks back near the area the fireplace will go.

I'm thinking late next week or on that weekend, pictures will go up.

zap


----------



## begreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Lady with a tractor? You have a good neighbor there. I like Nola already.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update Zap......

I may or may not see your new thread when its done. So an update (or a link here) always helps...

You are a busy man. I have long said a little work everyday will yield Big results. 

Keep it up Zap


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 27, 2012)

zap at the rate you cut trees you gona be sittin on a dessert in a few years. You are a busy man


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 6, 2012)

Started the stump removal tonight, the little maple stump was a pain in the ass, it took a good hour with the grub hoe. I finally cut enough of the roots so the Rhino could rip it out, another stump left then it's time to dig out where we want the fireplace. Once I get the second stump out I'll give my neighbor (Nola) with the tractor a call so she can move the big rocks back to the area the fireplace will go.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 7, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> zap at the rate you cut trees you gona be sittin on a dessert in a few years. You are a busy man


 Never, this place is loaded with trees, the bugs will get them before me.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 7, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thanks for the update Zap......
> 
> I may or may not see your new thread when its done. So an update (or a link here) always helps...
> 
> ...


 How far outside your firepit or fireplace did you dig then put down sand or fine crush stone? I'm thinking this fireplace will be 3 feet deep x 3 feet wide (if not wider).

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 7, 2012)

zap said:


> How far outside your firepit or fireplace did you dig then put down sand or fine crush stone? I'm thinking this fireplace will be 3 feet deep x 3 feet wide (if not wider).
> 
> zap



I dug down about a foot, then added a few inches of sand and then pavers and placed the large rocks on the level ground above. So its still over a ft deep (from top of exterior rock to paver). 

And a little R.I.P to my beloved German Shepard, Oscar... He passed away this morning? He was almost 8 and healthy as a horse? Hoping to find out Why? Why such a good dog can be taken so early.  You will be missed 
 He is normally seen in most of my wood splitting/stacks pics... Always was hangin with me....


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 8, 2012)

Dexter, I am so sorry about your dog. It's just as devastating as loosing a relative (sometimes worse!).


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 8, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Dexter, I am so sorry about your dog. It's just as devastating as loosing a relative (sometimes worse!).



Thanks Jack.. My Son was 3 when we got him...... He is almost 11 now. That was his buddy. He is taking it the hardest.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 8, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> . . . And a little R.I.P to my beloved German Shepard, Oscar... He passed away this morning? He was almost 8 and healthy as a horse? Hoping to find out Why? Why such a good dog can be taken so early. You will be missed
> He is normally seen in most of my wood splitting/stacks pics... Always was hangin with me....
> 
> ]


 
Sorry to hear this Dexter . . .


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 8, 2012)

Dex thanks for the info, very sorry to hear about your dog.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 8, 2012)

We removed the second stump last night (had two helpers, 5 & 8) we made sure that most of the roots were cut before we pulled it out with the Rhino. So the pay they received for the work they did was some camping last night just behind the house in the tent.

zap


----------



## loon (Aug 8, 2012)

Very sorry to read about your pal Dexter...

loon


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 8, 2012)

Not to jack the thread, but very sorry to hear about your dog Dexter.
I'm expecting our 12 yr. old Newfie to go anytime now. Been saying that for the last 2 years though.
Progress zap, progress. I bet the kids had a blast "camping".


----------



## rottiman (Aug 8, 2012)

Dexter so sorry for your loss.  Remember the good times with him.  They are like family members for sure.


----------



## billb3 (Aug 10, 2012)

When we built a fire pit  quite a few years ago the general rule for digging down was deep enough to get beyond any ignitable dirt and roots. Kind of a variable rule dependent on local conditions.

It's so rocky here you might have enough rocks just digging out the topsoil and subsoil.

A pit can be nice when  burning wood that pops and sends embers flying if it contains them.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 11, 2012)

The hole is 12 inches deep, five feet wide x five feet deep. On Sunday I plan on filling the hole with sand then during the week start on building the fireplace.

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks good Zap... Keep it up


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 12, 2012)

Filled the hole with some sand today, looks like I level off around the fireplace this week then get my neighbor here with her Kubota to move the big rocks. If she can do it this week I'll start by the end of the week.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 13, 2012)

Tonight was spent limbing up some dead pine branches just to make sure the Kubota will have enough room when bringing back the rocks. We had one dead pine that was in close quarters that I dropped (hung up) had the rope on it but it was not strong enough to pull it through the tops. Back to the garage for the cable and the winch which took care of the problem.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 14, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Looks good Zap... Keep it up


The Kubota is a go for this Thursday, perfect timing.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 15, 2012)

The first pic 5811 is the rain we had dropped on us last night, pic 5812 is the entrance for the Kubota and pic 5813 is the exit, had to cut one dead standing which was in the middle of the exit.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 16, 2012)

Well my neighbor brought over the Kubota L2800, surprised the chit out of me when she said you drive all the rocks are back by the soon to be fireplace. The L2800 is a perfect fit for the trail I cleared, nice tractor.

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 16, 2012)

Damn fine lookin machine Zap... Gotta love a good neighbor


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 16, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Damn fine lookin machine Zap... Gotta love a good neighbor


She offered up a grate for the fireplace along with some other stuff she has that she does not use for her outdoor fireplace. I tried to pay her but that was a no go, looks like I'll stop tomorrow at Tractor Supply for a gift card for her, she has a heart of gold.

I even offered a face cord of one year old stacked yellow birch, declined.

zap


----------



## Defiant (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice going zap, at least you could have posted one photo of her driving


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 16, 2012)

zap said:


> She offered up a grate for the fireplace along with some other stuff she has that she does not use for her outdoor fireplace. I tried to pay her but that was a no go, looks like I'll stop tomorrow at Tractor Supply for a gift card for her, she has a heart of gold.
> 
> I even offered a face cord of one year old stacked yellow birch, declined.
> 
> zap


 
Wow, that's a great neighbor. You shoulda just hauled the wood over with her tractor, stack it nice & quick & tell her you have no idea how it got there. I believe in wood fairy's, don't you?

BTW nice progress on the fire place. A C


----------



## ScotO (Aug 16, 2012)

You look like an ol' pro drivin the tractor Zap. That damm thing has your name written all over it!  May have to talk Mrs. Zappy into lettin you get one fer Christmas!  Did you get the rocks locally? The look like some nice river rock, I can't wait to see the firepit when it's done. Sounds like both you AND your neighbor lady have a great next door neighbor in each other........


----------



## ScotO (Aug 16, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I dug down about a foot, then added a few inches of sand and then pavers and placed the large rocks on the level ground above. So its still over a ft deep (from top of exterior rock to paver).
> 
> And a little R.I.P to my beloved German Shepard, Oscar... He passed away this morning? He was almost 8 and healthy as a horse? Hoping to find out Why? Why such a good dog can be taken so early. You will be missed
> He is normally seen in most of my wood splitting/stacks pics... Always was hangin with me....
> ...


 I don't know how I missed this thread, but I am sorry to hear about your dog Dex.  That really sux...


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread, but I am sorry to hear about your dog Dex.  That really sux...



Yeah... It does. Thanks Scott. He was a damn good dog.



zap said:


> She offered up a grate for the fireplace along with some other stuff she has that she does not use for her outdoor fireplace. I tried to pay her but that was a no go, looks like I'll stop tomorrow at Tractor Supply for a gift card for her, she has a heart of gold.
> 
> I even offered a face cord of one year old stacked yellow birch, declined.
> 
> zap



Wow..... You are both lucky to have one another. If she burns wood, I would do as A C said, and just take the wood over there   The wood fairy is an amazing creature.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Nice going zap, at least you could have posted one photo of her driving


 I offered but she said no or else I would have.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You look like an ol' pro drivin the tractor Zap. That damm thing has your name written all over it!  May have to talk Mrs. Zappy into lettin you get one fer Christmas!  Did you get the rocks locally? The look like some nice river rock, I can't wait to see the firepit when it's done. Sounds like both you AND your neighbor lady have a great next door neighbor in each other........


 The rocks we had delivered were from a local pit a few miles from us. I might can cutting the dead standing on Saturday just to work on the fireplace. The majority of the rocks we brought back will be used in the fireplace, only the smaller stuff will be hauled away.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yeah... It does. Thanks Scott. He was a damn good dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..... You are both lucky to have one another. If she burns wood, I would do as A C said, and just take the wood over there  The wood fairy is an amazing creature.


 We will do something with the wood, I see when she is leaving next. 

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You look like an ol' pro drivin the tractor Zap. That damm thing has your name written all over it!  May have to talk Mrs. Zappy into lettin you get one fer Christmas!  Did you get the rocks locally? The look like some nice river rock, I can't wait to see the firepit when it's done. Sounds like both you AND your neighbor lady have a great next door neighbor in each other........


 Maybe a tractor down the road, Mrs. Zappy needs a newer vehicle first.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Wow, that's a great neighbor. You shoulda just hauled the wood over with her tractor, stack it nice & quick & tell her you have no idea how it got there. I believe in wood fairy's, don't you? Yes!
> 
> BTW nice progress on the fire place. A C


 Thanks A C, I hope by the end of the day Sunday we will have a chit load done, That's when you will see the next pictures, we also decided to go without the keyhole design at first.

The fireplace design is after the one my FIL built down at camp, we might use the same setup for cooking.

zap


----------



## Jags (Aug 17, 2012)

For being on the smaller side that little 'bota has an impressive lift capacity.  Nice machine.  Keep posting Zap - I keep getting more ideas for a pit at the river.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2012)

Jags, the best part was I had two ladies giving me orders, the best one was when they told me I had to stay on the Kubota. I did throw a few rocks on but not many.

When my wife was giving me orders (her father ran heavy equipment building a chit load of roads in NYS) and my neighbor who brought up her Kubota was giving me orders....they both looked at each other (thought for a bit we might have a fight) then they laughed....my wife continued giving the orders after that....my neighbor did tell me to stop operating it like a girl! 

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2012)

I brought down the gift card from Tractor Supply to my neighbor who brought the Kubota up, it made her mad. I knew better (she is old school) if she can't help someone just to help she won't do it.

I left it on her truck seat, I expect to see her this weekend when she brings it back.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)

zap said:


> I brought down the gift card from Tractor Supply to my neighbor who brought the Kubota up, it made her mad. I knew better (she is old school) if she can't help someone just to help she won't do it.
> 
> I left it on her truck seat, I expect to see her this weekend when she brings it back.
> 
> zap


 God Bless the stubborn woman.  Gotta love 'em!


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 18, 2012)

The fireplace is done, it took three hours this morning with both of us stacking stone. Attached are some pics.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 18, 2012)

A few more pics. I took the rest of the sand with smaller rocks and used it for fill in the turn around we have out front.

The plans for cooking are some angle iron (shaped like a piano bench) with the front,back and sides closed off so all your heat is contained inside with a grate on top, my FIL used it at camp so it worked for him all those years...good enough for us.

My wife was a huge help today working on the fireplace, she told me which big stones she wanted on the bottom and the second row.. the back provided everything else, after that we were stacking...taking some off because we would find a better rock  but it went smooth.

Also a big thanks to our neighbor who provided the Kubota. Pic 5483 was the start, I think that was the only big rock we changed.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 18, 2012)

Let me be the first to say, NICE! Good Work. A C


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 18, 2012)

We say thank you A C, the bench and the clean up of the area around the fireplace will begin starting Monday. We liked all the firepits we saw on here but thought the rock fireplace would fit the woods better.

We did it together which we will always remember, can't wait until the first fire.

zap


----------



## Morgan (Aug 19, 2012)

For some reason this post reminded me of a hilarious post I read ages ago on a prank email site, pretty funny as are a lot of his other ones, I had to go back and read it again =)

http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=104


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 20, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Let me be the first to say, NICE! Good Work. A C


 Looks like October 10 the burn ban will come off, that's when we will have the first fire unless they take it off before.
http://www.news10.com/story/19022161/governor-cuomo-announces-statewide-outdoor-burn-ban

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 21, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> God Bless the stubborn woman. Gotta love 'em!


 I talked with her tonight, to smooth things out I agreed to take back the gift card. I did offer her a boat ride on Higley which I'll find out tomorrow if she will go.

zap


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 21, 2012)

zap said:


> Jags, the best part was I had two ladies giving me orders, the best one was when they told me I had to stay on the Kubota. I did throw a few rocks on but not many.
> 
> When my wife was giving me orders (her father ran heavy equipment building a chit load of roads in NYS) and my neighbor who brought up her Kubota was giving me orders....they both looked at each other (thought for a bit we might have a fight) then they laughed....my wife continued giving the orders after that....my neighbor did tell me to stop operating it like a girl!
> 
> zap


 
I gotta stop watching Cinemax porn...I was reading this and thinkin' Threesome!

But truthfully. Very nice job on the pit Zap!


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 22, 2012)

Eatonpcat, thanks. We should get some good use out of it. I have some wood that I never split that should be good enough for the fireplace once we start burning, some of the rounds are pine the other I'll have a better guess once I split them.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 28, 2012)

Our neighbor gave us a grate and griddle her husband made which she never uses, I'll stop by the hardware store to pick up some angle iron and some flat steel to build the base.
zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 23, 2012)

October 10th the New York State burn ban comes off,(I hope) time for the fireplace to see some action.

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice work Zap.... Looks great. That pile of rock is gonna throw the heat right back at you! Anything in front of that pile will he warm.

You have a good neighbor. And you are blessed to have her too.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't wait to see pics of that thing in action........I can hear the beat of the drums along the Mohawk......and the war cries of the Indians of the distant past.......


----------



## loon (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks great zap!!  Funny with all the pictures theres none with Deer in them? 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 25, 2012)

All I can say Loon is the HERD looks good!

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I took a run down the road this afternoon to plow some of the entrance to the lane, on my way back I notice Nola was at my neighbors, the plow blade on the back of her Kubota broke the weld so I did the lifting so it was in the front bucket, she tied it down then made it home.

Do these things break often?


----------

